# Unterschied zwischen IE und Mozilla



## Fanguro (12. September 2004)

Hallo,
ich hoffe in diesem Forum kann mir einer Helfen. Ich habe ein problem, das bestimmt viele andere leute auch haben. Ich versuche mich gerade etwas mit Homepagebau. Nur habe ich das problem das meine Homepage unterschiedlich aussieht. Das heisst bei Mozilla sieht meine seite ganz anders aus als im Internet-explorer. Woran liegt das? Besser: Wie kann ich die seite einheitlich erscheinen lassen?

könnt den unterschied ja mal ansehen:
http://www.fanguro.de


----------



## Tim C. (12. September 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Fanguro _
> *Besser: Wie kann ich die seite einheitlich erscheinen lassen? *


1) Deine HTML Kenntnisse auf den neuesten Stand bringen. &lt;font&gt; sollte schon geraume Zeit nicht mehr genutzt werden.

2) Ein sinnvolleres Tabellenlayout wählen.

3) Externe CSS Dateien und CSS Klassen verwenden.


----------



## SilentWarrior (12. September 2004)

Gerne helfen wir jemandem, der eine Rechtsklicksperre in seine Homepage einbaut. Schliesslich sind wir hier alle Hellseher und können deinen Code in unserer Kristallkugel nachlesen.


----------



## Fanguro (12. September 2004)

Sorry das hatte ich vergessen, nehme sie eben mal raus,von der startseite...


----------



## Tim C. (12. September 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von SilentWarrior _
> *Gerne helfen wir jemandem, der eine Rechtsklicksperre in seine Homepage einbaut. Schliesslich sind wir hier alle Hellseher und können deinen Code in unserer Kristallkugel nachlesen.  *


Und es gibt ja auch nicht sowas wie "View -> Sourcecode" im Browser, nein ... wie auch ...


----------



## SilentWarrior (12. September 2004)

Schön. Und wenn du damit fertig bist, frag den Validator, wo das Problem liegt.





> Und es gibt ja auch nicht sowas wie "View -> Sourcecode" im Browser, nein ... wie auch ...


Natürlich gibt es das (obwohl es bei mir Ansicht -> Quelltext  heisst ), aber wenn jemand will, dass wir uns seinen Code ansehen, dabei gleichzeitig aber noch eine Rechtsklicksperre drin hat, finde ich das ehrlich gesagt doch ziemlich unverschämt.


----------



## Fanguro (12. September 2004)

glaubst ich würde jetzt die rechtsklicksperre finden?....


----------



## Fanguro (12. September 2004)

Mann ich hab jetzt keinen nerv mehr dafür....
naja hier ist auf jeden fall keine drin:
http://www.fanguro.de/download.htm


----------



## SilentWarrior (12. September 2004)

> glaubst ich würde jetzt die rechtsklicksperre finden?


Ähm... naja, kein Kommentar. 

Es ist dieser Teil hier:
	
	
	



```
ondragstart="return false" oncontextmenu="return false" onselectstart="return false" oncontext="return false"
```


----------



## Fanguro (12. September 2004)

ja, das war er....
und sagt es dir jetzt was? Meine ganzen TAGs müssen irgendwie veraltet sein....


----------



## SilentWarrior (12. September 2004)

Ich geb dir nochmal den Link zum W3-Validator. Sobald der dir sagt, dass deine Seite valides HTML 4.01 ist, sehen wir weiter.


----------



## Fanguro (16. September 2004)

ja genau das sagt er mir!


----------



## Tobias Menzel (16. September 2004)

> ja genau das sagt er mir!


 also bei mir gibt er 51 Fehler aus - und Die Seite hat nicht einmal eine DOCTYPE-Deklaration.

Schau Dir doch mal die Einführung in CSS und Stylesheets bei selfHTML an.

Gruß


----------



## Fanguro (18. September 2004)

hi, ja,
wie gesagt das ist mit frontpage gemacht, ich bin gerade dabei mich etwas ein zulesen.....


----------

